# Smuggler's notch benefits



## kitchenguy (Jan 6, 2008)

First time here, have to say this is a great site and learning lots. Kudos to all the volunteers here. Just got back from Smuggler's Notch, great place and now hooked on the TS thing. This resort includes in it's own sales, a benefits package that includes lift tickets, tons of activities access, discounts etc as part of the purchase price. Can anyone tell me if that same owner's club benefits package is available as part of a resale market purchase? Their agent was a bit vague on this point during our "presentation". Thanks to anyone with answers or directions to them.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 6, 2008)

The benefits package is not available if you buy resale outside the resort.  However, when you buy resale and it is brokered by the resort, anything goes.  I knew someone just last year that got a great deal on a summer resale and it included a new 20 year benefits package.  It used to be that the benefits would transfer from the old owner to you during a resale ***if the resale was brokered by the resort***...now that is not always the case.  Some people now have to buy the package and add it on.

There is no way at all to buy a benefits package if you don't buy from the resort, so if you are going resale, you must still have the resort broker it.

HTH,

Sharon


----------



## charford (Jan 6, 2008)

I've bought and sold a few Smuggs units over the years. I wanted to add to what Sharon already posted.

1) The benefits is not "included" in the purchase from Smuggs, whether you are buying a new unit or a resale. As of last year, the cost was $1000 per person in your family. If you were told that the benefits were included in the price, they will break it down at the final sale to include this cost. ie if you were told that you could purchase something for $45K including benefits and there are 5 in your family, the purchase will break down as $40K for the unit and $5K for the benefits. 

2) Upon resale - if you buy a resale or if you want to resell yours down the road, the benefits do NOT transfer. However, as with all resales, as a purchaser, you can negotiate to have the benefits included. So, you can deal with a seller who wants $X for their unit, to pay for the benefits package for you out of the sales price. 

3) Sharon is correct that as a purchaser, you will have to buy through the resort- either as a broker or a developer- to get the benefits package. Smuggs has MANY resales on their lists. They have 2 lists - resales that Smuggs owns because someone upgraded their unit and traded it back in - and resales that are being sold by an owner. Ask to see both lists. 

4)You  can save a lot of money by purchasing resale. Older units are much less expensive and you have more control in selecting the location of your unit. Some Smuggs owners LOOOVE the walkout location of the village units. Others LOOOOVE the ski-out locations of the Sycamores or Willows units. I own on the North Hill and like the views and the quiet nature of the North Hill. 

5) Look for resales on redweek.com or myresortnetwork.com or the TUG classifieds. Sometimes they show up on ebay.


----------



## kitchenguy (Jan 6, 2008)

*smugglers info*

thank you both for the info!


----------

